# 60/70mm MTB Stem



## stephec (17 Jul 2010)

I'm after a shorter stem to replace the current 100mm jobbie on my bike.

Something around 60/70mm in 31.8 clamp size would do

It doesn't need to be anything flash as long as it's functional so that I can give a shorter stem a try.


What have you got?


----------



## MacB (17 Jul 2010)

That's a shame, I've got all sorts in the 25.4mm clamp variety, from 50-90mm and various angles, if you just want to try for size, and you've got a 25.4mm bar kicking around then you're welcome to try some.


----------



## stephec (18 Jul 2010)

Cheers Mac, but it's going to have to be a 31.8.


Thanks, Colin


----------

